# Star Wars Episode VII: Disney verpflichtet J.J. Abrams als Regisseur



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars Episode VII: Disney verpflichtet J.J. Abrams als Regisseur*

					Im Dezember wurde bekannt, dass Disney Lucasfilm von George Lucas übernommen hatte. Dadurch hält Disney auch die Rechte an der Star-Wars-Franchise - kurz nach der Übernahme wurde auch prompt eine Fortsetzung der Star-Wars-Serie in Form eines siebten Teils angekündigt. Jetzt ist bekannt geworden, dass Disney J.J. Abrams als Regisseur verpflichtet hat.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode VII: Disney verpflichtet J.J. Abrams als Regisseur*


----------



## docdent (25. Januar 2013)

Grundsätzlich haben mir Filme von J.J. Abrams gut gefallen.

Die Frage ist, ob unter diesem Regisseur "Star Wars Episode VII" einen ebensolchen Bruch mit der Philosphie der Teile I-VI darstellt, wie es der "Star Trek"-Film gegenüber dem klassischen Star Trek-"Universum" der Vorgängerfilme und -serien war. Das fände ich sehr schade.

Viel dürfte natürlich auch vom Drehbuch abhängen. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## criss vaughn (25. Januar 2013)

Man sehe sich Episode I-III an, von daher, schlechter kann es nicht werden, seriously, und so verkehrt finde ich Abrams nicht, Cloverfield hatte gute Ideen und die ersten 10 Minuten von Into Darkness fand ich persönlich sehr gelungen


----------



## Citynomad (25. Januar 2013)

Ein Trekkie-Regisseur für Star Wars? SAKRILEG! 

Das wäre, als wenn Mel Gibson jetzt auf einmal nen ernst gemeinten, tief religiösen Mohammed Film machen würde.

Nichts gegen Abrams an sich, Cloverfield fand ich auch wirklich gut, aber man wechselt nicht von Star Trek zu Star Wars. Man wechselt ja auch nicht von Burger King zu McDonalds... Wir sprechen hier von Lebenseinstellungen


----------



## criss vaughn (25. Januar 2013)

Citynomad schrieb:


> ... Man wechselt ja auch nicht von Burger King zu McDonalds... Wir sprechen hier von Lebenseinstellungen


 
Veto, Veto, Vetoooo !!!!


----------



## Nuallan (25. Januar 2013)

docdent schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob unter diesem Regisseur "Star Wars Episode VII" einen ebensolchen Bruch mit der Philosphie der Teile I-VI darstellt, wie es der "Star Trek"-Film gegenüber dem klassischen Star Trek-"Universum" der Vorgängerfilme und -serien war. Das fände ich sehr schade.



Natürlich wird das passieren. Das ist doch eigentlich auch schon mit Episode I-III passiert. Es geht nur noch um maximalen Profit, und um eine sehr junge Zielgruppe.
Man muss sich nur mal anschauen, was Disney mit Tron Legacy verbrochen hat. Ich glaube mit 18-19 ist man schon zu alt für diesen Film, so flach ist der.

Und das J.J. sich die Drehbücher vorher eh nicht anguckt, wissen wir seit Star Trek. Er verhandelt auch sicher schon mit MGM, weil er Stargate auch noch ruinieren will..


----------



## Ramrod (25. Januar 2013)

Was soll den noch in StarWars passieren was noch Interessant wäre?
DarthVaders Entstehung wurde schon geklärt, was soll denn noch Interessantes dazu kommen?

Das einzige was Ich mir Vorstellen kann ist die Geburt von Joda und dessen Entwicklung zum Meister oder halt wie der Imperator so zum Bösewicht wurde.


----------



## Standeck (25. Januar 2013)

Ramrod schrieb:


> Was soll den noch in StarWars passieren was noch Interessant wäre?
> DarthVaders Entstehung wurde schon geklärt, was soll denn noch Interessantes dazu kommen?
> 
> Das einzige was Ich mir Vorstellen kann ist die Geburt von Joda und dessen Entwicklung zum Meister oder halt wie der Imperator so zum Bösewicht wurde.



Es gibt noch massenweise Geschichten im SW Universum zu erzählen, die nichts mit Skywalker und Co. zu tun haben müssen. Siehe z.b. Kotor. Es ist einzig wichtig das es die richtigen Leute in die Finger kriegen.


----------



## Ramrod (25. Januar 2013)

Ich kenne die Bücher, aber das passt nicht zu den bissherigen Filmen und wird auch keine erfolgversprechende Filme ergeben.

Am besten noch wird dann diese krottige Zeichentrickserie verfilmt.


----------



## gnarr (25. Januar 2013)

.....


----------



## NatokWa (25. Januar 2013)

Das StarWars universum WURDE bereits versaut .... ich sage nur : Clone Wars ... ******* gemacht und schmeist dir komplete Grundgeschichte über den Haufen ....

Anakin wird erst in Episode 3 zum Jedi-Ritter , Clone Wars spielt zwischen Episode 2 und 3 (gibt 4 Bücher die diese Zeit behandeln) und ein Padawan (welcher Anakin da noch ist) KANN keinen eigenen Padawan haben , Noch dazu HATTE er auch nie einen ....... FAIL


----------



## Standeck (25. Januar 2013)

Es muss auch nix mit den Büchern zu tun haben. Ein kreativer Writer reicht schon.


----------



## The-GeForce (25. Januar 2013)

Das wird eine Katastrophe! Wie konnte George Lucas sein Allerheiligstes nur verkaufen? Der braucht bestimmt kein Geld mehr, nachdem er doch die Rechte für das Merchandising der ersten drei Filme damals behalten hatte. Als ob Disney auch nur das geringste Interesse daran hätte, eine Serie mit Kultfaktor würdig fort zu setzen.

So war es doch auch bei Star Trek! Als ich den Film mit dem jungen Mr. Kirk gesehen habe hätte ich am liebsten dem armen Kerl in der Reihe vor mir in den Kragen gereiert! Das wird hier nicht anders.

Einfach nur arm diese Profitgeilheit.


----------



## Rizoma (25. Januar 2013)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Man wechselt ja auch nicht von Burger King zu McDonalds... Wir sprechen hier von Lebenseinstellungen


 

ebenfalls Veto Burger schmecken bei beiden Pommes isst man lieber bei BK und Chicken Nuggets mei MCD 

BTT: Aber es hat schon was ironisches wenn ein Trekki Regisseur nen Star Wars macht ^^

Für mich persönlich gibt es es eh nur 3 original Teile. Die Episode Teile fand ich nämlich alle nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## wollekassel (25. Januar 2013)

@ docdent: Wieso Bruch mit der Star Trek Philosophie? Ich finde Star Trek von Abrams sehr gelungen und bringt auf intelligente Art und Weise die Möglichkeit das alles noch mal neu zu erzählen mit anderen Verhältnissen im ST-Universum

@ citynomad: Autsch, solche Kommentare tun einem fast schon weh, sorry, aber so was engstirniges ... ich kenne mehrere Leute, die zwar auf Harry Potter stehen aber Herr der Ringe partout ablehnen. Und anders herum. Warum bei denen nicht beides geht werde ich mein Leben lang nicht verstehen ... genauso wie Star Wars und Star Trek. Ich find beides geil, warum auch nicht. Blödheit wäre noch zu milde ausgedrückt, sorry.

@ alle, die nur das eine oder das andere gutheißen - Ihr tut mir leid.


----------



## Tiz92 (25. Januar 2013)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Ein Trekkie-Regisseur für Star Wars? SAKRILEG!
> 
> Das wäre, als wenn Mel Gibson jetzt auf einmal nen ernst gemeinten, tief religiösen Mohammed Film machen würde.
> 
> Nichts gegen Abrams an sich, Cloverfield fand ich auch wirklich gut, aber man wechselt nicht von Star Trek zu Star Wars. Man wechselt ja auch nicht von Burger King zu McDonalds... Wir sprechen hier von Lebenseinstellungen


 
Du hast sowas von REcht, hoffe das wird was.



NatokWa schrieb:


> Das StarWars universum WURDE bereits versaut .... ich sage nur : Clone Wars ... ******* gemacht und schmeist dir komplete Grundgeschichte über den Haufen ....
> 
> Anakin wird erst in Episode 3 zum Jedi-Ritter , Clone Wars spielt zwischen Episode 2 und 3 (gibt 4 Bücher die diese Zeit behandeln) und ein Padawan (welcher Anakin da noch ist) KANN keinen eigenen Padawan haben , Noch dazu HATTE er auch nie einen ....... FAIL


 
Und auch du hast Recht!!!


----------



## Cosmas (25. Januar 2013)

es hätte schlimmer kommen können, bei J.J. gibts wenigstens gutes popcorn kino...

btw: bei den meisten dingen...würde ich eher zu BK wechseln...geht doch nix übern anständigen doppel whopper


----------



## FloTalon (25. Januar 2013)

War  so was von klar. Und schon steht fest, StarWars in seiner jetzigen Form ist  tot. 
Was muss der Mann noch verhunzen bis ihm Hollywood seinen  angeblichen Geniestatus aberkennt. Bin schwer enttäuscht. 
Er hat Star  Trek versaut, von Tron will ich gar nicht sprechen und genau so wird es  Star Wars gehen. 

Die richtigen Fans werden kotzen und die allgemeine  Zielgruppe wird sehr jung sein. 
Das heißt, das selbst die Story sehr  einfach sein wird, viele Fragen kaum Antworten aber das ist dann ja  "ideenreich und inovativ". 
Bildgewaltig mag es ja vielleicht werden, aber Star Wars Atmosphäre  in bekannter Form wird es sicherlich nicht geben.
So was von fail.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Januar 2013)

wollekassel schrieb:


> @ docdent: Wieso Bruch mit der Star Trek Philosophie? Ich finde Star Trek von Abrams sehr gelungen und bringt auf intelligente Art und Weise die Möglichkeit das alles noch mal neu zu erzählen mit anderen Verhältnissen im ST-Universum


 
Der neue Star Trek war wirklich ein sehr guter Film 
Und vor allem war er auch ein *guter "Star Trek"-Film*

ABER:
Star Wars kann man im Gegensatz zu Star Trek nicht "neu starten". *Star Wars ist EINE große Geschichte*.
Star Trek waren mehrer Serien mit einer Vielzahl von Geschichten. Und auch das Thema Zeitreise spielte in vielen davon - auch in Filmen - eine große Rolle.
Das ist aber bei Star Wars nicht der Fall. *Star Wars* ist eigentlich *keine normale SF* - sondern eine *"altmodische" Geschichte* von Gut und Böse, Liebe und Verrat, etc... halt mit Raumschiffen 

Auch wenn ich von den Teilen 1-3 nicht viel halte - die Filme waren für mich teilweise reine Materialschlachten - die Story selbst war nicht schlecht.
Nun bleibt zu hoffen das J.J.A. sich der Geschichte annimmt und die negativen Seiten der Teile 1-3 ausmerzt. Aber trotzdem der Geschichte treu bleibt und die Teile 4-6 angemessen fortsetzt.


----------



## XmuhX (25. Januar 2013)

Na darauf bin ich ja mal gespannt wie n Flitzebogen! 
Natürlich wünsche ich mir den Stil von Teil vier bis sechs wieder...das war noch großes Kino. 

Nicht das sie als Easteregg anstatt Jar Jar Binks mal Mickey Mouse auftreten lassen!


----------



## Lexx (25. Januar 2013)

Disney.. ? Du meine Güte! Das schaut ganz schlecht aus..
Naja, neben Pixar ist noch ein Grab frei.
John Lasseter und Steven Jobs werden sich im Grabe drehen.


----------



## Tiz92 (25. Januar 2013)

Ich hoffe dass er zumindest die Geschichte würdig fortsetzt und das alles auch düster hält so im Stile des Dritten Teiles. Dann könnte es gehen. Die Atmophäre von Teil IV bis VI werden wir nie wieder haben, das sollte leider klar sein.

Aber ganz ehrlich, mir haben Teil II und III auch sehr gut gefallen. Teil I war absoluter Tiefpunkt das wissen alle aber naja... Wir werden sehen was da jetzt rauskommt. 

Tron hat er mMn komplett verschissen. Aber andere Filme gingen ja. 

Ich glaub es wird Zeit mehr Star Wars Bücher zu kaufen und in diese Welt wieder einzutauchen.


----------



## Panzergrenadier (25. Januar 2013)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> Das wird eine Katastrophe! Wie konnte George Lucas sein Allerheiligstes nur verkaufen? Der braucht bestimmt kein Geld mehr, nachdem er doch die Rechte für das Merchandising der ersten drei Filme damals behalten hatte. Als ob Disney auch nur das geringste Interesse daran hätte, eine Serie mit Kultfaktor würdig fort zu setzen.


Würdes du 2 Milliarden (die 4 Milliarden müssen ja noch versteuert werden) für deine Rente ablehnen? George Lucas scheint einfach keine richtige Lust mehr zu haben Filme etc. zu machen und mit 2 Milliarden hat man bis zum Tod ausgesorgt. Jetzt mal ehrlich *WER VON EUCH* würde 2 Milliarden Dollar für den Ruhestand ablehnen?
Darüber hinaus muss sich George Lucas auch nicht mehr mit Beschwerden etc. von Fans, Hardcorefans, Möchtegernfans etc. anhören. Mit dem Verkauf hat George Lucas zumindestens den Weg für weitere Filme frei gemacht, ob das gut oder schlecht war werden die Filme zeigen.



The-GeForce schrieb:


> So war es doch auch bei Star Trek! Als ich den Film mit dem jungen Mr. Kirk gesehen habe hätte ich am liebsten dem armen Kerl in der Reihe vor mir in den Kragen gereiert! Das wird hier nicht anders.
> 
> Einfach nur arm diese Profitgeilheit.


Ganz so schlimm fande ich den neuen Star Trek nicht, aber für mich war es kein richtiger Star Trek Film mehr und die Story war sehr schwach. JJ Abrams hat viele gute Serien gemacht und auch ein paar gute Filme, aber wie hier schon gesagt wurde versteht er sich hauptsächlich aufs Popcornkino. Es gibt immer viel Action bei den Filmen von Abrams, aber man muss oft dafür auf Logik und Tiefgang verzichten. Insgesamt hoffe ich nicht das der nächste StarWars ein Popcorn-Film wird, aber dies liegt vermutlich im Interesse von Disney. Disney ist vermutlich ein guter Popcorn-Film der viel Umsatz bring lieber als ein würdiger Nachfolger. Aber man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben, oder eben das Gegenteil, deswegen muss man erstmal abwarten.


----------



## Tiz92 (25. Januar 2013)

Er soll sich einfach an gute Bücher halten.


----------



## sfc (25. Januar 2013)

Er hat ja aus Star Trek schon einen billigen Star Wars-Abklatsch für weniger gebildete Effektliebhaber ohne Ansprüche gemacht. In gewisser Weise überrascht die Ankündigung also nicht. Trotzdem schade, dass Disney sich eher an dem aufs seichte Publikum zugeschnittene JarJar-Binks-Wars der Episoden 1-3 orientieren will, bzw das anscheinend sogar noch unterbieten möchte. Nolan, Singer, Mendes und Co wollten wohl nicht. Oder waren sich vielleicht sogar zu schade.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (25. Januar 2013)

Die bisherigen Arbeiten von JJ haben mir gut gefallen, auch der Reboot von Star Trek war in meinen Augen sehr gelungen und Into Darkness sieht vielversprechend aus. Natürlich kann man nicht den Charme und die Nostalgie für die alten Teile 1:1 wiederauferstehen lassen, aber dafür wird der neue Teil sicherlich interessante visuelle Neuerungen bringen und spannend erzählt werden. Hoffentlich wird der neue Star Trek wieder ein bisschen tiefgründiger/phiosophischer und der neue Star Wars hauptsächlich auf ein erwachsenes Publikum ausgerichtet.

Freue mich auf den Film und wenn er nichts werden sollte, kann man ihn ja immer noch ignorieren. Funktioniert bei Episode 1 prima


----------



## Citynomad (25. Januar 2013)

wollekassel schrieb:


> @ citynomad: Autsch, solche Kommentare tun einem fast schon weh, sorry, aber so was engstirniges ... ich kenne mehrere Leute, die zwar auf Harry Potter stehen aber Herr der Ringe partout ablehnen. Und anders herum. Warum bei denen nicht beides geht werde ich mein Leben lang nicht verstehen ... genauso wie Star Wars und Star Trek. Ich find beides geil, warum auch nicht. Blödheit wäre noch zu milde ausgedrückt, sorry.


 
1. Pass mal bitte auf deine Ausdrucksweise auf. Nur weil ich eine Meinung ausspreche, die eindeutig nicht 100% ernst gemeint war, muss ich mich von dir noch lange nicht als engstirnig oder indirekt blöd bezeichnen lassen. Meins ist ne freie Meinungsäußerung, deines eine Beleidigung!

2. Habe ich irgendwo erwähnt, dass ich etwas gegen Star Trek habe? Habe alle Filme und teilweise auch die Serie(n) von klein auf mit Begeisterung gesehen. Die Grundideen und -philosophioen hinter beiden Universen sind nur komplett verschieden, weshalb ich der Meinung bin, dass ein Star Trek Regisseur nichts bei Star Wars zu suchen hat. Du lässt nen katholischen Priester doch auch nicht das Morgengebet ausrufen. Das heißt jedoch nicht, dass ich die eine oder andere Religion bevorzuge.

3. Wir wollen dein Mitleid nicht... wir haben uns alle eine eigene Meinung gebildet und vertreten diese jeder aus bestimmten persönlichen Gründen! Wenn du stänkern gehen willst, tu das, aber bitte nicht hier!

PS: Potter und HdR in einem Satz zu nennen und mit ST/SW zu vergleichen macht mich echt sprachlos. Du willst nicht ernsthaft Kinderfantasy von einem riesigen Autorenapparat mit einem Werk eines Sprachwissenschaftlers vergleichen, der seine Welt bis in's Detail ausgearbeitet hat, eigene Nachschlagewerke und sogar eigene Sprachen für sein "Universum" geschaffen hat?!


----------



## Dartwurst (25. Januar 2013)

1985- Star Wars Filmnächte in den Kinos. Standing Ovations für das erste Erscheinen von Luke Skywalker auf der Leinwand. Viele Wochenenden haben wir so verbracht. Wenn J.J: das Gefühl wieder hinbekommt wir er Sponge Bob als meinen Helden ablösen. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Lexx (25. Januar 2013)

Dartwurst schrieb:


> 1985- Star Wars Filmnächte in den Kinos. *Standing Ovations* für das erste Erscheinen von Luke Skywalker auf der Leinwand. Viele Wochenenden haben wir so verbracht. Wenn J.J: das Gefühl wieder hinbekommt wir er *Sponge Bob* als meinen Helden ablösen. Ich bin gespannt.


 Premiere in Wien war zwar am 26 . Februar 1978 (hab noch das Poster), aber ja, war hier auch so..

Besonders die Szene zu Beginn (nach dem Vorspann) wenn die Kamera nach unten schwenkt, erst
die royale Korvette, gefolgt von einem imperialen Sternenkreuzer durchs Bild flieht . Wow.. 
Das Kino hat gezittert.. ! Wired.. den hab ich über 100 mal im Kino gesehen.. (Soviel zu "Raubkopien"..)

Aber auch die 2. Angriffswelle auf Todesstern 2 (Episode 6) wo gezählte 326 Tie-Fighter ("ILM" und 
"Synclavier" sei dank) technocolorisch und breitbildig auf einem zurasen..

Kenn ich sonst nur von "Rocky Horror Picture Show".. 

Und im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung: Bob da Sponge 4 President.. !!!
(Und Vassilakou gehört abgesetzt!)


----------



## Zsinj (25. Januar 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> Besonders die Szene zu Beginn (nach dem Vorspann) wenn die Kamera nach unten schwenkt, erst
> die royale Korvette, gefolgt von einem imperialen Sternenkreuzer durchs Bild flieht . Wow..
> Das Kino hat gezittert.. !


  Die beste Anfangsszene die ich je gesehen habe! 

Es wäre genial wenn Episode 7 an Episode 6 nicht nur Storymäßig sondern auch im gesamten anknüpft.


----------



## docdent (25. Januar 2013)

wollekassel schrieb:


> @ docdent: Wieso Bruch mit der Star Trek Philosophie? Ich finde Star Trek von Abrams sehr gelungen und bringt auf intelligente Art und Weise die Möglichkeit das alles noch mal neu zu erzählen mit anderen Verhältnissen im ST-Universum


Mir hat der "Star Trek" im Wesentlichen auch gefallen (bis auf eine Reihe von Details), aber weder haben Kirk & Spock aus dem Film irgendetwas mit TOS zu tun, noch kommt bei "Star Trek" das Feeling auf, was bei allen Serien von TOS bis VOY und den Filmen als gemeinsamer Nenner vorhanden ist. Alle Star-Trek-Kenner, die ich kenne, empfinden das genauso.

Dieser Bruch m.E. vergleichbar mit dem vom Star Gate Film zur Serie.

Bei Star Wars I-III vs. IV-VI ist das bei weitem nicht so ausgeprägt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. Januar 2013)

Star Wars, Episode 7: Revenge of the Lensflares. xD


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Januar 2013)

wird kein Star Wars mehr sein genau wie bei dem Star Trek 11 wobei ich den Film nicht mal so nennen würde ... aber er mag besser sein als der erste Star Trek Kino-Film aber schlechter als alle anderen und alle Serien

der soll mal was anderes machen als Klassiker zu versauen der J J Abrams der ist ja wie ein Abrams Panzer der durch dein Haus fährt


----------



## Lexx (26. Januar 2013)

Musste mir doch glatt gestern noch einen reinziehen.. :p
Zum 1.000sten Male.

Meilensteine damals waren 
1.) die Filmmusik, berührend, dramatisch, fordernd, ungemein stimmig.. 
2.) das unglaubliche Design der Figuren und deren Gestaltung. 
Darth Vaders Erstauftritt.. Gänsehaut.. die Waffen, die Schiffe und Fahrzeuge.. 
die Architektur der Innenräume.. alleine der "Falcon".. pff

Wer wollte nicht so cool sein wie Han, so sensibel und zerbrechlich wie Luke,
um die Zuneigung und Liebe einer Prinzessin zu bekommen.. oder 
so Mächtig wie sein Vater.. ?

GL hatte die Idee, die Investoren, der Erfolg ist mMn den Designer und den 
Entwicklern zu verdanken.. den "kleinen" und "unbedeutenden" Personen im 
Hintergrund..



> Es wäre genial wenn Episode 7 an Episode 6 nicht nur Storymäßig
> sondern auch im gesamten anknüpft.


Material und Ansatzpunkte gäbe es genug.. viele offene Stellen und Fragen, 
viele Charaktere, die es weiter zu erzählen und zu verknüpfen gilt, Spiele, Serien, 
Bücher, Comics..

Nur.. ich "befürchte", JJA. ist ein Mann der "Facebook"generation.. immerhin
kommt er nicht aus der Filmbranche, sondern aus der PR-Industrie..
Es gibt viele gute Werbespots, aber wer kauft dann schlussendlich wirklich 
das Produkt.. ?

PS. weiters ist mir aufgefallen (hab ja sogar noch die VHS-Fassungen), die Synchronisierungen,
besonders ab den digitalen "Auffrischungen" werden immer.. unpassender..
In der letzten Bluray-Fassung klingt Darth Vader wie eine Lehrer-Schwu.chtl.
Gar nicht mehr bedrohlich, zielstrebig und aggressiv..


----------



## kaisper (26. Januar 2013)

Ich denke hier wird total vergessen was Disney aus der Marvel Kiste gemacht hat! Ich denke nicht das Abrams so viel freie Hand bekommen wird um da etwas zu verwursten. Man suchte lediglich jemand mit Sci-fi Erfahrung und ich denke da hat man eine gute wahl getroffen!


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Das kann nur kacke werden. lasst mich den film machen, ich machs besser. 100%


----------



## Lexx (28. Januar 2013)

Und übrigens heisst das nicht "Star Wars/Star Trek" sondern
KRIEG DER STERNE und RAUMSCHIFF ENTERPRISE.. ! Punkt.


----------



## MOD6699 (31. Januar 2013)

Dachte der hat schon abgesagt? 

Naja Star Trek fand ich geiL!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. Februar 2013)

Interessant ist auch folgendes:
Absolutely No Machete Juggling » The Star Wars Saga: Introducing Machete Order

Macht wirklich sinn - ist allerdings nur für Neueinsteiger wirklich spannend.
Werds trotzdem mal ausprobieren - so bleibt mir wenigstens Teil 1 erspart 


*Frage*:
Warum müssen eigentlich die meisten *Nachfolger *einer Filmreihe (jaja ich weiß - bei Star Wars sinds "Vorgänger) *meist *doch *viel schlechter* sein Teil 1 
Am meisten hat es mich bei *Matrix *geärgert. Ich bin ein *glühender Verehrer* von *Matrix* .
Hab ihn bestimmt schon mehr als 30 mal gesehen.
Aber mit *Reloaded *& *Revolutions *kann wenig anfangen. Sind zwar beides gute Filme und auch von der Ästhetik her spitze.
Aber *von Matrix* eins *meilenweit entfernt*.

Es *geht* doch *auch anders* - ich sag nur *Aliens - die Rückkehr *
Auch wenn man sagen muß das danach nix mehr kam.


----------



## Lexx (1. Februar 2013)

Aliens 2 

Danke für die Inspiration, jetzt weiß ich was ich mir 
heute Abend zum einschlafen reinzieh.. 
Aber eher 3 oder 4, die sind noch nicht so stark in 
meine Gehirnwindungen eingebrannt..


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. Februar 2013)

Star Wars Episode VII, erstes Bild vom Set aufgetaucht - Fun Bild | Webfail - Fail Bilder und Fail Videos


----------

